# How long can a sling stay in pre-molt?



## Simon83 (Mar 18, 2012)

My g.pulchra sling molted after two months of getting her (she molted probably the day or so before I got her) and it's now been almost 3 months since then and I'm guessing another molt is coming up because she's stopped eating for 3 weeks now. Truthfully it'd probably be longer as she really wasn't interested in the last meal she ate...I think she just ate it because I was annoying her by prodding the cricket into her. I seem to remember her being in premolt for about 2/3 weeks last time but is 3+ weeks normal to not eat for an inch/inch and a quarter long sling? I know adult roseas can fast for insane amount of times but I don't ever recall pulchra (and especially slings) doing the same. I'm keeping her waterbowl topped up but don't ever see her drinking from it, just stays in the same position. Do t's fast for longer the older they get?

Eugh. Daddy syndrome is driving me crazy.


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 18, 2012)

Grammostola / Brachypelma genuses are sometimes prone to do some fasting periods aside molting *shrugs*. I wouldn't be too worried if the spider looks healthy, behaves normally, has always a fresh water supply.

EDIT: Dang it, I overread that you said sling. What size are we talking about?


----------



## Simon83 (Mar 18, 2012)

Haha about an inch/inch and a quarter  yeah, I know the grammastola can fast for quite a while, I've just not seen it in slings. She's still nice and plump so I'm trying to get *too* concerned.


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 18, 2012)

I've seen Grammostola slings not eat for a month prior to finally molting. It can be infuriating how slow they do things at times. I'm just now going through the same thing with a few G. pulchra slings. They've stopped eating a good 3-4 weeks ago without molting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Simon83 (Mar 20, 2012)

Good to know I'm not alone then  she refused food again last night for the third week in a row. It really can be quite infuriating...I'm silently shouting at her 'molt, you little b*****d!!!'


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah, my smithi is STILL in premolt and I'm really hoping she'll do so soon, too. Drives me nuts by now, but if you learn one thing in this hobby then it's definitely patience


----------



## Louis Winthorpe III (Mar 21, 2012)

At one point my rosea sling went 4 months in between molts, so I wouldn't worry. Patience is a virtue.



Simon83 said:


> ..I think she just ate it because I was annoying her by prodding the cricket into her.


Please don't do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 21, 2012)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?228007-Ts-have-not-molted-since-September..
there was a thread similar two topics above aha

basically whats the rush? in my opinion


----------



## Silberrücken (Mar 21, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> basically whats the rush? in my opinion


*If I read some links right, that was someone ELSE's opinion - until you saw the sense of what was posted in replies. Hmmm.... maybe you're learning something! Altho I find it strange that you're linking to another forum. aha :sarcasm:

Anyway, on topic: As others said, patience is a virtue. It's also normal.  *


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 21, 2012)

Silberrücken said:


> *If I read some links right, that was someone ELSE's opinion - until you saw the sense of what was posted in replies. Hmmm.... maybe you're learning something! Altho I find it strange that you're linking to another forum. aha :sarcasm:
> 
> Anyway, on topic: As others said, patience is a virtue. It's also normal.  *


because they made me realise and i believe it... so now i can consider it my opinion, right?? hah


----------



## Silberrücken (Mar 21, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> because they made me realise and i believe it... so now i can consider it my opinion, right?? hah


*I hope you thanked them. They might be pleased to know their words helped someone. 

To the OP: Relax and enjoy your slings. As Jared said....  "what's the rush?".*

:biggrin:


----------



## Simon83 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone! Patience is definitely a virtue and also something I'm impatiently working on  I came home from work this evening to find Sadako on her back in mid-molt. Hard to tell at the moment as she still needs to stretch out but it looks like she's grown a fair bit.

As for the cricket prodding, I know it's probably a stupid thing to do :-/ it's mostly because she was a little sluggish trying to catch it so I was trying to help her by prodding into her direction. Will try to quit that though if it's not good for her


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 22, 2012)

It was probably meant like not "prodding the cricket into her again and again and again" when it's clear she's not interested. Doing it once is usually enough - if the T is hungry, she'll get it


----------



## Simon83 (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh I totally agree! I just have a habit of mollycuddling my sling like she's a baby that can't look after herself.


----------



## ilovefootvall (Jul 28, 2017)

Storm76 said:


> Yeah, my smithi is STILL in premolt and I'm really hoping she'll do so soon, too. Drives me nuts by now, but if you learn one thing in this hobby then it's definitely patience


Yo man, how big was your smithi when this thing happened lol, and how big was it and how long did it stay in premolt haha bc im getting a package from other country 4-5 days shipping the and the t's are 3/4 inch in pre molt


----------



## cold blood (Jul 28, 2017)

ilovefootvall said:


> Yo man, how big was your smithi when this thing happened lol, and how big was it and how long did it stay in premolt haha bc im getting a package from other country 4-5 days shipping the and the t's are 3/4 inch in pre molt


Do you have import permits?  They're _exceedingly_ expensive....if you don't, you _are_ smuggling....if you do, you are probably receiving some crazy expensive slings.

You _can't_ just order ts from abroad like you would from within the country.

Oh yeah, this threads over 5 years old.   Its been over 4 months since storm has been online, I wouldn't expect a quick response.


----------



## ilovefootvall (Jul 28, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Do you have import permits?  They're _exceedingly_ expensive....if you don't, you _are_ smuggling....if you do, you are probably receiving some crazy expensive slings.
> 
> You _can't_ just order ts from abroad like you would from within the country.
> 
> Oh yeah, this threads over 5 years old.   Its been over 4 months since storm has been online, I wouldn't expect a quick response.


yeah he's from Europe and he has all the papers hehehe he's just making me the decision, if I send he should send it or nah, what do you think man?


----------



## cold blood (Jul 28, 2017)

What are you getting that you were willing to shell out like a grand for some slings??

Keep in mind that what the seller has is *not* relevant.....that covers his end, you need the corresponding papers as well...at your own steep cost.   If a seller told you otherwise, he flat out lied to you.


Clearly I think *NO*.


----------



## ilovefootvall (Jul 28, 2017)

cold blood said:


> What are you getting that you were willing to shell out like a grand for some slings??


i spend 200 dollars for this 

3pcs auratum 1 in premolt
2pcs fireleg 
2pcs klaasi 2 in premolt
2pcs P. met female
2pcs balf
1pc emilia
1pc albo


----------



## cold blood (Jul 28, 2017)

ilovefootvall said:


> i spend 200 dollars for this
> 
> 3pcs auratum 1 in premolt
> 2pcs fireleg
> ...


Yeah, not only are you brown bagging (smuggling)...but bringing a CITES controlled genus (Brachypelma) across country borders is another major violation unto its self.  On top of that, they would have to be declared and only imported to specific ports.  

Get out of the fiasco asap and order from someone here in the states before you have customs agents at your door, a date with a lawyer *and* a court date.

There's a reason none of us buy our ts from Europe.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cold blood (Jul 28, 2017)

http://atshq.org/articles/cites.html

Look under "specifics" for your impending CITES violation.


----------



## ilovefootvall (Jul 28, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Yeah, not only are you brown bagging (smuggling)...but bringing a CITES controlled genus (Brachypelma) across country borders is another major violation unto its self.  On top of that, they would have to be declared and only imported to specific ports.
> 
> Get out of the fiasco asap and order from someone here in the states before you have customs agents at your door, a date with a lawyer *and* a court date.
> 
> There's a reason none of us buy our ts from Europe.


this is my third time buying from Europe and there's no problem

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## cold blood (Jul 28, 2017)

ilovefootvall said:


> this is my third time buying from Europe and there's no problem


Yet...

keep smuggling and that will likely change.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ilovefootvall (Jul 28, 2017)

cold blood said:


> http://atshq.org/articles/cites.html
> 
> oh shit I'm bout to cancel this shit, good thing he I got an invoice from him this mofo tryin to put me in jail thx man good thing he didn't ship it out yet he was going to ship it Monday, thx man
> 
> Look under "specifics" for your impending CITES violation.


----------



## cold blood (Jul 29, 2017)

Here's the most baffling thing...you are willing to take a massive chance smuggling, and you aren't even getting species that aren't available here...everything you are getting is readily available locally...it just makes absolutely no sense to risk this over ts we see every day here in the states.   Its like smuggling in a black lab.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ilovefootvall (Jul 29, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Here's the most baffling thing...you are willing to take a massive chance smuggling, and you aren't even getting species that aren't available here...everything you are getting is readily available locally...it just makes absolutely no sense to risk this over ts we see every day here in the states.   Its like smuggling in a black lab.


My bad man, I'm new to to this hobbi, I didn't know it was illegal to buy t's from other countries, saw a really good price and hop on it real quick without knowing about the consequences

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Jul 29, 2017)

ilovefootvall said:


> My bad man, I'm new to to this hobbi, I didn't know it was illegal to buy t's from other countries, saw a really good price and hop on it real quick without knowing about the consequences


Hey, I get that...a ton of us have had that same idea at one point...then we realize the true costs and risks...totally 100% not worth it.

I wasn't trying to get on you, I was trying to inform you  and stop you from making a bad mistake _again_.   This hobby is great enough without the risk of fines and jail time for a few spiders.


----------



## Arnel Pahuriray (Jul 29, 2017)

ilovefootvall said:


> My bad man, I'm new to to this hobbi, I didn't know it was illegal to buy t's from other countries, saw a really good price and hop on it real quick without knowing about the consequences


mountain bike and road bike is my hobby for outdoors and I love as much love all my P.sazimai.


----------



## ilovefootvall (Jul 29, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Hey, I get that...a ton of us have had that same idea at one point...then we realize the true costs and risks...totally 100% not worth it.
> 
> I wasn't trying to get on you, I was trying to inform you  and stop you from making a bad mistake _again_.   This hobby is great enough without the risk of fines and jail time for a few spiders.


Thank you so much for saving my ass man, appreciate it. I'll just buy my t's from revolutionreptiles hahaha since they have the best prices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ilovefootvall (Jul 29, 2017)

Arnel Pahuriray said:


> mountain bike and road bike is my hobby for outdoors and I love as much love all my P.sazimai.


Hey lit!! sadly I have to sell my fixie to help my parents pay bills and pay for my football gear, hopefully I could build another fixie but a cheaper one lol


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 29, 2017)

ilovefootvall said:


> Thank you so much for saving my ass man, appreciate it. I'll just buy my t's from revolutionreptiles hahaha since they have the best prices


I'd recommend sticking to arachnid only dealers. Most reptile dealers suck with tarantulas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ilovefootvall (Jul 29, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I'd recommend sticking to arachnid only dealers. Most reptile dealers suck with tarantulas.


The name hahaha 
they don't sell any reptiles at all I think last time I checked, only tarantulas    revolutionreptiles I saw kctarantula unboxed a package from them and they have a Facebook page where they do five away show their products and collections


----------



## cold blood (Jul 29, 2017)

ilovefootvall said:


> The name hahaha
> they don't sell any reptiles at all I think last time I checked, only tarantulas    revolutionreptiles I saw kctarantula unboxed a package from them and they have a Facebook page where they do five away show their products and collections


I think he's the guy that lives near me....he used to sell reptiles, he now focuses on arachnids and actually hasn't sold reps in a while.

But also keep in mind that _most_ dealers do a great job packing...heck many, if not most of the experienced breeders pack _exceptionally_ well, too.


----------



## ilovefootvall (Jul 29, 2017)

cold blood said:


> I think he's the guy that lives near me....he used to sell reptiles, he now focuses on arachnids and actually hasn't sold reps in a while.


They have a really good price on their t's his name is Cody I think


----------



## cold blood (Jul 29, 2017)

ilovefootvall said:


> They have a really good price on their t's his name is Cody I think


Yep, that's the guy..   Sometimes he has super prices on certain ts.  He had P. met slings for like $30 earlier this summer.  Do you also know Quentin?


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 29, 2017)

ilovefootvall said:


> Thank you so much for saving my ass man, appreciate it. I'll just buy my t's from revolutionreptiles hahaha since they have the best prices


I'd recommend sticking to arachnid only dealers. Most reptile dealers suck with tarantulas.


ilovefootvall said:


> The name hahaha
> they don't sell any reptiles at all I think last time I checked, only tarantulas    revolutionreptiles I saw kctarantula unboxed a package from them and they have a Facebook page where they do five away show their products and collections


What's wrong with my name!? 
Sure man, I just never heard of them.


----------



## ilovefootvall (Jul 29, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I'd recommend sticking to arachnid only dealers. Most reptile dealers suck with tarantulas.
> 
> What's wrong with my name!?
> Sure man, I just never heard of them.


 no I was saying their name got me too I thought they only sell reptiles hahah


----------



## ilovefootvall (Jul 29, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Yep, that's the guy..   Sometimes he has super prices on certain ts.  He had P. met slings for like $30 earlier this summer.  Do you also know Quentin?


I know cheap p.metallica I bought one but it escaped then found it by stepping on it  and who's Quentin? but I feel like I've heard that name somewhere lol


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 29, 2017)

ilovefootvall said:


> no I was saying their name got me too I thought they only sell reptiles hahah


Ah, haha. Yeah I guess cold blood knows the guy. Go for it.


----------



## cold blood (Jul 29, 2017)

ilovefootvall said:


> I know cheap p.metallica I bought one but it escaped then found it by stepping on it  and who's Quentin? but I feel like I've heard that name somewhere lol


hes a moderator for the fang gang on facebook.   He's tight with Cody.


----------



## fergsfallin (Jan 21, 2022)

Venom1080 said:


> I'd recommend sticking to arachnid only dealers. Most reptile dealers suck with tarantulas.


Not all of us!


----------

